# New batman suit from the dark knight movie



## machinegunriffer82 (Jun 14, 2007)

The Dark Knight's New Batman Suit! - Superhero Hype!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

Hell yeah


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2007)

Looking pretty slick.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 15, 2007)

Why must this movie be oh so far away?


----------



## Leon (Jun 15, 2007)

so, who's going to be IN the suit?


----------



## machinegunriffer82 (Jun 15, 2007)

Leon said:


> so, who's going to be IN the suit?




christian bale) he was also in batman begins


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 15, 2007)

Love it... now for the new Batmobile?


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 15, 2007)

Awesome, this new film is gonna be great!


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Cant wait... its taking to long to make this film


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 15, 2007)

It looks good, But I wish they would go back to the comic costume.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 15, 2007)

Pure awesomeness!


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 15, 2007)

new suit looks awesome, joker looks awesome, batman begins=awesome, this movie, makings to be awesome, that is all.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 15, 2007)

I like it, definitely fits the style that began with Batman Begins, look forward to it!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2007)

badass, it's gonna be a darker themed batman right? Like Mask of the Phantasm?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 15, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> badass, it's gonna be a darker themed batman right? Like Mask of the Phantasm?



Did you see Batman Begins, lol?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Pauly said:


> Did you see Batman Begins, lol?



No


----------



## Cancer (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow. Looks like my Master Chief character from Halo.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2007)

"Sweet nectar."


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> No



1- you run to the video store
2- you rent it
3- you watch it
4- you applause, surprised it is that great.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2007)

playstopause said:


> 1- you run to the video store
> 2- you rent it
> 3- you watch it
> 4- you applause, surprised it is that great.



I might have to write those steps down, it's a bit complicated.



Have you seen the animated movie Mask Of The Phantasm? It's awesome!


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 15, 2007)

As good as Mask of the Phantasm is ,and the whole original animated series for that matter, Batman Begins is better.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Have you seen the animated movie Mask Of The Phantasm? It's awesome!



Yes and i'm gonna go with what ohio_eric said


----------



## Naren (Jun 16, 2007)

playstopause said:


> 1- you run to the video store
> 2- you rent it
> 3- you watch it
> 4- you applause, surprised it is that great.



I'm going to have to second that.

Christian Bale is sweet and I think "Batman Begins" is the best Batman movie to come out so far (and that's coming from a fan of the Batman comic series).


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 16, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> As good as Mask of the Phantasm is ,and the whole original animated series for that matter, Batman Begins is better.



Word


----------

